# Rare gaming accessories you own. Good and bad ones.



## Budsixz (Oct 4, 2019)

I had a steering wheel + accelerator + gear box thingy (Madcatz) for my n64


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 4, 2019)

Budsixz said:


> I had a steering wheel + accelerator + gear box thingy (Madcatz) for my n64


I think I still have a few of those sitting around under my bed or on my shelves actually. Maybe not madcatz but steering wheels of that vintage -- as they are so bulky no game shop, charity shop or similar wants to have them and so few people want them (they tend not to make games easier) I tend to get given them or "if you are buying this bundle this thing is going with it". Today on modern consoles I would probably take more in but mainly just to rip out the guts to have something bypass controller DRM so I could have a fancy auto controller, custom controller or controller adapter. I did however have a go on a super nice (active resistance sort of thing) wheel some time back and while it is still not my thing it was very nice.

That said a friend of mine once was looking to trade one in (this would have been late N64/PS2 era) and was offered the usual pittance (even by game shop standards of the time). Some dude then wandered in looking for one so he sold it to him for half price (way above what they were just offered, way below what they were on the shelf for). The game shop owner/manager got super angry at that one.


----------



## Brigand (Oct 4, 2019)

I suppose it's not super rare, but I do have a GBA e-reader and stacks of Pokemon Ruby/Sapphire e-reader cards for the Battle Tower trainers and berries.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Oct 4, 2019)

didn't datel make unofficial xbox 360 memory cards at one point an MS blocked them XD
i guess they were desperate to shift their overpriced totally unwanted accessory

as for accessories i actually own i do have the 56k modem for the gamecube and the slightly more useful broadband adapter, also supposed to be getting a panasonic gamecube with original component cables if the guy ever finds the cables to go with it (he doesn't want to sell the console until he finds the cables, so its being held hostage atm )


----------



## mikefor20 (Oct 4, 2019)

I own a R.O.B. a Uforce and a Power Glove. Family fun and fitness pad too.


----------



## Robika (Oct 4, 2019)

I have till this day,  a Logic3 controller I bought for Crash Team Racing. I was really good with it, now I can't even win a simple race with it.


----------



## matthi321 (Oct 4, 2019)

wii u


----------



## fvig2001 (Oct 4, 2019)

I owned a pc gun accessory in the 90s. The kind that went on an ISA slot and allowed light gun games. I tgink it only came with 1 game and it was awful.


----------



## jonxs (Oct 4, 2019)

Super Wild Card DX for the Super Nintendo, still have it boxed away somewhere.


----------



## RedoLane (Oct 4, 2019)

I own a korean Wii accessory set, which contains a wiimote supported tennis racket, wii wheel, a pretty bad designed wii zapper, and another thing that i never figured what's it supposed to be.
Also not sure if it's really "rare" since it was only available in this region, but i do own the special 3DS stand that came with the european version of Kid Icarus Uprising.
and lastly, i own the infamous "Retro Classic Controller" for the Wii, which i forever regret buying.
...
ah, and the Guitar Hero adapter for DS.


----------



## MockyLock (Oct 4, 2019)

I have a 3D Vectrex Imager, boxed, working :




Pretty hard to find nowadays


----------



## DCXPIG (Oct 4, 2019)

Master System with 3D glasses, I think it's pretty rare and 3 3D games..  Space Harrier, Maze Runner and a gun shooter


----------



## Yoshi9288 (Oct 4, 2019)

I have an Gamecube Broadband Adapter and an SNES Score Master





Edit: I also have an SNES Mouse:


----------



## DodgyJudge (Oct 4, 2019)

MockyLock said:


> I have a 3D Vectrex Imager, boxed, working :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And yet you used a google image...http://retro-treasures.blogspot.com/2015/08/vectrex-3d-imager-games.html?m=1
As for me I own a Nds Lite steel case but missing all the interior part sadly.

Edit: found it as what it looked like before.https://www.estarland.com/product-description/NintendoDS/Nintendo-DS-Lite-Safe-Case-by-Intec/28255


----------



## MockyLock (Oct 4, 2019)

DodgyJudge said:


> And yet you used a google image...http://retro-treasures.blogspot.com/2015/08/vectrex-3d-imager-games.html?m=1
> As for me I own a Nds Lite steel case but missing all the interior part sadly.
> 
> Edit: found it as what it looked like before.https://www.estarland.com/product-description/NintendoDS/Nintendo-DS-Lite-Safe-Case-by-Intec/28255




Hum yes, i used a Googled image because i'm not at home, and wanted to show people its look.
Something wrong ? Forbidden to use random pics ?


----------



## Localhorst86 (Oct 4, 2019)

probably the REZ Trance Vibrator for the PS2. Picked it up used some time ago from play asia.

https://www.theverge.com/2016/9/25/13046770/rez-trance-vibrator-ps2


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 4, 2019)

I have four of these game cube controller dust edition hehe. I used two and kept the other two new.

Bought them from play Asia in 2012, one cost $35.


----------



## Budsixz (Oct 4, 2019)

I even had a load of plastic wiimote holders that the original owner gave me
the racket, steering, etc. kind of thing


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 4, 2019)

Keyboard and mouse for the Dreamcast.

Quake3 Arena and Soldier of Fortune on a big screen, good ol' days.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 4, 2019)

A Gameboy Player boot disc.
e-Reader+
Sealed box of Rockman Zero 3 e-card packs
Telefang antenna
A couple of 2008 revision GameCube controllers
Official N64 cleaning kit


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 4, 2019)

A stupid mover stole my caanoo and a 3ds game. I only have the box now, I can't find it or buy it again :-(.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 4, 2019)

Mohammed2935 said:


> A stupid mover stole my caanoo and a 3ds game. I only have the box now, I can't find it or buy it again :-(.


They stole something rare and likely valuable and got away with it. I'd hardly call that stupid.

They certainly outsmarted you.


----------



## TangentingTangerines (Oct 4, 2019)

Got Gamecube Component Cables dirt cheap at a local gamestore back in 2014.  Whoever did the pricing mislabeled them as AV cables so I only paid $10 instead of $200/300.  The guy working the register had a feeling they were rare too and he hated that he had to sell them at that price, lucky for me didn't bother to look up exactly how valuable they were.  They were the crown jewel of my Gamecube setup until I got the Carby this summer.  I still use the component cables for playing Gameboy advance in 240p on my crt though.


----------



## MockyLock (Oct 4, 2019)

Localhorst86 said:


> probably the REZ Trance Vibrator for the PS2. Picked it up used some time ago from play asia.
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/2016/9/25/13046770/rez-trance-vibrator-ps2



THAT is a good accessory.
Specially with your girlfriend...


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Oct 4, 2019)

I still have the cable accessory used to transfer saves from a USB stick to an OG Xbox console.


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Oct 4, 2019)

*Datel Advance Game Port*. Plugs into the second memory card slot and plays GBA games on the GameCube. As far as I know it loads the ROM from the cartridge at least partially to the GC-RAM and plays it with a software emulator. Loads and saves from/to cartridge as well. Sadly I do not know of a way to use this for dumping GBA ROMs with homebrew software. Would be a cool thing.
The emulator is not very good and the cheat support is minimal. 


 


Tri-Star64 for (Super-)Famicom games on N64. Does not work on my PAL N64 – or maybe broken. I just have it because it is an obscure thing to have in my "little private museum".


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 4, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> They stole something rare and likely valuable and got away with it. I'd hardly call that stupid.


I didn't see them steal anything


Snugglevixen said:


> They stole something rare and likely valuable and got away with it. I'd hardly call that stupid.
> 
> They certainly outsmarted you.


Well my eyes only moves in one direction hehe I am not a lizard hehe.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Is this rare? Hehe


----------



## spectral (Oct 4, 2019)

If we are counting the flash carty stuff I have ye olde GB Bridge that worked with a Flash2Advance. While I'm pretty sure the bridge works fine still I'm unsure on the F2A card. I cant seem to get it to write anything too it with the USB cable and I no longer have a PC with a parallel port to try the older cable. I also have the max drive pro thingy for GC from datel.


----------



## Godofcheese (Oct 4, 2019)

I have an extra dreamcast vmu still in its box.
No idea why I thought I needed two back in the day...


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 4, 2019)

(pure white and deadly) this card destroyed this 3ds system.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

These are rare too annnnnd one of them is stolen .


----------



## Meler (Oct 4, 2019)

I own an amiga external hard drive  a red one,hope its still there


----------



## spectral (Oct 4, 2019)

I also have a couple of those stupid bongo controllers for the GC, do those count? While not rare I think my two best are my two wavebird controllers.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Meler said:


> I own an amiga external hard drive  a red one,hope its still there


Now if you had a non  pirated Amiga game that would be a rarity indeed


----------



## angela18 (Oct 4, 2019)

3d glasses for sega master system


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Oct 4, 2019)

I had a dreamcast ps1/keyboard adapter from some generic company, wish they had something like that for the gamecube (mainly for keyboard) but this adapter was good for the bleem games I guess. Also had a super pad 64 pro... that thing looked weirder than the official n64 controller lol


----------



## CosmoCortney (Oct 4, 2019)

USB Gecko
GameCube Component Cable
GameCube Broadband Adapter
Wii U Kiosk Units + GamePad, Controller Hub, Wiimotes, Nunchuk
Wii NDEV
Wii RVT-R
GameCube with Samus Aran on the lid
PS3 TEST
and soon I will get my hands on a Wii RVT-H


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 4, 2019)

Some interesting things thus far. Had no idea about that Rez vibrator -- I had one of those cushions that taps off the sound port back when but I had no idea anything vaguely official existed outside of arcades.



Brigand said:


> I suppose it's not super rare, but I do have a GBA e-reader and stacks of Pokemon Ruby/Sapphire e-reader cards for the Battle Tower trainers and berries.


It was not released in Europe and I don't think I have ever seen one in Europe (don't think Nintendo's Switch event which had a museum of loads of things even had one).



Torina said:


> Keyboard and mouse for the Dreamcast.
> 
> Quake3 Arena and Soldier of Fortune on a big screen, good ol' days.


Is keyboard a rarely seen thing for the Dreamcast? There was this little game called Phantasy Star online and that drove sales of that one massively. I did actually find a DC keyboard box the other week actually.



GuyInDogSuit said:


> I still have the cable accessory used to transfer saves from a USB stick to an OG Xbox console.


I contemplated fishing mine out for the opening post but I figured anybody that hacked their xbox (which around here would be most that owned one) would probably be familiar with the concept.



spectral said:


> Now if you had a non  pirated Amiga game that would be a rarity indeed


Do Amiga power and such demo discs count?


----------



## comput3rus3r (Oct 4, 2019)

I had these and they were awesome. Now I'm still waiting for HTC ViVE to be cheaper.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 4, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Is keyboard a rarely seen thing for the Dreamcast? There was this little game called Phantasy Star online and that drove sales of that one massively. I did actually find a DC keyboard box the other week actually.



Dang, it was popular ? Alright, time to redeem myself.

Does this vintage overpriced toy count ?






Boy, I was so happy to get it, I played with a few hours, then inserted new batteries upside down and killed it the very first day. Considering we were dire at this time and that my parents really wanted to please me, I never felt more guilty and ashamed than this day...

Well, everybody has to eat his _"pain noir"_.


----------



## Maq47 (Oct 4, 2019)

KleinesSinchen said:


> *Datel Advance Game Port*. Plugs into the second memory card slot and plays GBA games on the GameCube. As far as I know it loads the ROM from the cartridge at least partially to the GC-RAM and plays it with a software emulator. Loads and saves from/to cartridge as well. Sadly I do not know of a way to use this for dumping GBA ROMs with homebrew software. Would be a cool thing.
> The emulator is not very good and the cheat support is minimal.
> View attachment 181518


I used to have one of these, but the disc was factory faulty (had a hairline crack inside of it), and I could never find a replacement anywhere. Also, the disc is a hacked-together thing, and isn't even a standard GCN iso, so it cannot be run on Wii, which I think is bullocks.


----------



## Reecey (Oct 4, 2019)

I love this thread, very different. I’m going to share my joysticks for the ZX Spectrum but originally bought for my older brothers 48K.




I’m not sure if these are even rare nowadays but they are certainly old!

Added this I had this one of the first mugs Nintendo did when they opened Club Nintendo for points


----------



## wurstpistole (Oct 4, 2019)

Don't know if it's rare, but kinda odd because of its extremely specific usage, 
I have that USB adapter lying around that you can use to connect the original Xbox 360 hard drive (the one that you could remove from the top of the console) to your PC, to move partitions, restore the Xbox emulator partition and so on. Had to use it back in the day when you had a hacked box, to upgrade the hdd. There have also been counterfeit 360 hdds from China that didn't have the Xbox partition, so you couldn't run any original Xbox games anymore unless you got that partition from either an original drive or online, and flashed it with said adapter.


----------



## trigao (Oct 4, 2019)

I think my rarest thing ia a gameboy gamegenie device


----------



## Dust2dust (Oct 4, 2019)

I do own the Gamecube component cable, which I ordered directly from Nintendo. I remember receiving it just loose in a simple bubble wrapped envelope.  I paid maybe $40 CAD for it back then.  I don't know if this qualifies as rare, but I also have a couple of NeGcon controllers for the original PS1. Awesome back then for racing games, such as Ridge Racer series or Wipeout.  I never could make them work properly on my Raspberry Pi.  I have the adapter, and I know it's possible.  Just can't figure out how to modify properly the controller config file.


----------



## auntnadia (Oct 4, 2019)

I’ve got a joy con that doesn’t drift.


----------



## Robika (Oct 4, 2019)

matthi321 said:


> wii u


I have the wii u too!


----------



## krazykanuck (Oct 4, 2019)

Aerosmith  quest for fame


----------



## Glyptofane (Oct 4, 2019)

My favorite is probably the official Dreamcast fishing controller.


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Oct 4, 2019)

MarcusCarter said:


> I used to have one of these, but the disc was factory faulty (had a hairline crack inside of it), and I could never find a replacement anywhere. Also, the disc is a hacked-together thing, and isn't even a standard GCN iso, so it cannot be run on Wii, which I think is bullocks.


Factory defective disc is unfortunate – but to be the obscure Advance Game Port is not good; you do not miss much. I prefer the Game Boy Player.

This thing predates the Wii (manual says 2004) so it is not surprising that Nintendo found a way to block older Datel GameCube software. But I find it interesting that they were even able to press unlicensed discs that are accepted by an unmodified GameCube (and PlayStation 2 as well). [YouTube] How the Nintendo GameCube Security was defeated | MVG
I cannot quite remember… I think the Datel discs have an additional form of copy protection (bad sectors or something) and a GameCube/Wii will not make a copy with CleanRip. I have to try this.
Would be nice to use that thing on the Wii though because Game Boy Player is not an option for Wii. Not that this matters nowadays. Wii with the Homebrew Channel and mgba is way better than this thing – you just can't use your original cartridges.


----------



## titan_tim (Oct 4, 2019)

I still have my old Turbo express and the TV adapter for it.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 4, 2019)

Would an uncooked gaming steak count as a rare accessory?


----------



## Maq47 (Oct 4, 2019)

KleinesSinchen said:


> Factory defective disc is unfortunate – but to be the obscure Advance Game Port is not good; you do not miss much. I prefer the Game Boy Player.
> 
> This thing predates the Wii (manual says 2004) so it is not surprising that Nintendo found a way to block older Datel GameCube software. But I find it interesting that they were even able to press unlicensed discs that are accepted by an unmodified GameCube (and PlayStation 2 as well). [YouTube] How the Nintendo GameCube Security was defeated | MVG
> I cannot quite remember… I think the Datel discs have an additional form of copy protection (bad sectors or something) and a GameCube/Wii will not make a copy with CleanRip. I have to try this.
> Would be nice to use that thing on the Wii though because Game Boy Player is not an option for Wii. Not that this matters nowadays. Wii with the Homebrew Channel and mgba is way better than this thing – you just can't use your original cartridges.


You can try making a 1:1 .iso with DVD copying software on PC, then viewing the iso with Dolphin. Let me know what you see. GCN discs are just plain mini dvd-r's with a custom ISO format.


----------



## RattletraPM (Oct 4, 2019)

Huh, I've got one of those 256MB 360 Memory Units and legitimately didn't know they used it to be rare or sought after. I've grabbed mine some years ago at a flea market for basically pocket change and never gave it much thought. That aside, it's definitely not as rare as other stuff posted here, but I have a Game Boy Camera!

Finally, I doubt it classifies as a "gaming accessory", but I also own an original Eon Ticket e-reader card for Pokèmon Ruby/Sapphire


----------



## Maq47 (Oct 4, 2019)

Mohammed2935 said:


> I didn't see them steal anything
> 
> Well my eyes only moves in one direction hehe I am not a lizard hehe.
> 
> ...



Oh no! His mover hacked his account! What has this world come to?!


----------



## eriol33 (Oct 4, 2019)

I still have the alma backup tool for SNES (using.... floppy disk) and gameboy add-on to enlarge the screen.


----------



## RalphUp (Oct 4, 2019)

Ive got some weird ones, my favourite item is the Konami HyperBoy for the original Game boy that converted it to a table top device with joystick / light / screen magnifier and joystick! boxed complete, I also have a super pro fighter II with SNES and Megadrive cartridge adaptor and a US Hori SGB Controller boxed, all the ones I see are Jap.


----------



## AshuraZro (Oct 4, 2019)

I don't think I have that much in the way of old accessories at this point. The SNES Super Advantage which frankly now that I think of it will not be making it through the next purge for an upcoming move.


----------



## Jayro (Oct 4, 2019)

I owned a *Play-Yan micro* that I ordered from Japan in 2005. Found it again in 2014, and didn't realize how it had shot up in value and popularity. For those unfamiliar, the Play-Yan micro was a Japanese-only hardware-accelerated MP3/MP4 player for GBA hardware. It works on ALL GBA systems, and NDS systems with a GBA slot. Took full-size SD cards up to 2GB in size (Largest was 4 or 8GB around that time I think).








 


​I also owned an *EZ-FLASH III development cart, the 256 Megabit (32MB) version*. I originally ordered it from jandaman.com in 2005 as well. The cart was sweet, but it had a few limitations... Like having to drag and drop the games into this REALLY  unstable software for the Cart flasher hardware, that liked to crash every 10 seconds just for looking at it. And sometimes the cart wouldn't flash properly. Mine eventually stopped being written to, so I traded it to a GBATemp member straight-across (knowing of the cart's issues, it was consensual) for an EZ-Flash IV cart (Mini SD version).

















I loved all the cool, weird, and useful 3rd-party GBA carts coming out for the GBA. I even had a color digital camera at one point!


----------



## raxadian (Oct 4, 2019)

A weird non standard yet official Nintendo 64 controller...  if It didn't get stolen.

The Nintendo Gamecube mic.

The mouse and keyboard for the Sega Dreamcast.

Several Dreamcast memory cards, yeah the lcd screen ones, one is even still in the wraping plastic thing so it must be more valuable.

Wii Fit.

Two "Classic" controllers for the Wii. 

I could never get the cable to connect the GBA to the Gamecube and nowadays that thing is expensive as hell - -.


----------



## Something whatever (Oct 4, 2019)

I own a Gameboy player complete  for the GCN, no idea if its rare


----------



## Jayro (Oct 4, 2019)

Something whatever said:


> I own a Gameboy player complete  for the GCN, no idea if its rare


The boot disc is more rare than the player hardware, sadly.



raxadian said:


> I could never get the cable to connect the GBA to the Gamecube and nowadays that thing is expensive as hell - -.


I have 4 of those, I got them all at Goodwill stores.


----------



## Something whatever (Oct 4, 2019)

Jayro said:


> The boot disc is more rare than the player hardware, sadly.


Ahh good thing I have that then! hahah no scratches.


----------



## Jayro (Oct 4, 2019)

Something whatever said:


> Ahh good thing I have that then! hahah no scratches.


Yes, hold on to that, and keep it in good shape!


----------



## Something whatever (Oct 4, 2019)

Vita 64GB memory card that did not corrupt


----------



## Jayro (Oct 4, 2019)

I just remembered, I also came into a _*Game Gear TV tuner *_recently for free:


----------



## Something whatever (Oct 4, 2019)

Jayro said:


> I just remembered, I also came into a _*Game Gear TV tuner *_recently for free:
> 
> View attachment 181543​


...I seen those in a  few of those in a local Thrift shop  but didnt know it was for a game gear.


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 4, 2019)

I kind of miss the old days of memory cards. It was always neat seeing all your game saves in little squares, memories of past victories and completions.


----------



## zxr750j (Oct 4, 2019)

Jayro said:


> I just remembered, I also came into a _*Game Gear TV tuner *_recently for free:
> 
> View attachment 181543​



Wanted that one, but it was so useless... My gamegear was stolen, never replaced it.


----------



## TVL (Oct 4, 2019)

DCXPIG said:


> Master System with 3D glasses, I think it's pretty rare and 3 3D games..  Space Harrier, Maze Runner and a gun shooter



I have that as well, with all the compatible games. I also have an Action Replay for the Master System which if not rare people are still asking high prices for online anyways.

I don't know if they're rare but I have the paddle controller and guitar hero grip for DS. Other than that I think the peripherals I own are pretty common.


----------



## guily6669 (Oct 4, 2019)

I had something like this and was pretty crappy:


>



I totally love this that I have:


>


I don't think its rare, but its the best controller I ever had in terms of looks, mine is still brand new almost non used, its the limited edition of halo Xbox360 controller, it has the rotating D-pad to make it a cross or a circle, but sadly the clear plastic is low quality, I bought it brand new from a store and it was already cracking inside ...


----------



## NutymcNuty (Oct 4, 2019)

My personal favorite which isn't rare is my Sealed copy of Tony Hawk's Proskater 4 for the original Xbox


----------



## Roamin64 (Oct 4, 2019)

I have a Bung V64 (n64 copier) and a pair of Sega master system 3D-glasses that were never used , still have the protective film on them. Those have to be the rarest gaming items I own.


----------



## enderer (Oct 4, 2019)

headphones for the GBASP that go into the link cable port


----------



## gudenau (Oct 4, 2019)

I dunno, the less common ones I have are probably:

Gameboy Player
eReader
Trainer Toolkit
Shuriken USB
No idea how rare this stuff actually is though.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Oct 4, 2019)

Is the white smashbros gamecube controller worth anything? I imported one from japan so that may affect it idk.


----------



## Rune (Oct 4, 2019)

I've got one of these Resident Evil Gamecube controllers. Still boxed and never used lol.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 4, 2019)

MarcusCarter said:


> Oh no! His mover hacked his account! What has this world come to?!


What are you talking about, who hacked whom?


----------



## Maq47 (Oct 4, 2019)

Mohammed2935 said:


> What are you talking about, who hacked whom?


I jumped the gun. I saw CAANOO on the device in your photo, and thought you found it, so I just decided to troll. :|


----------



## Y0shII (Oct 4, 2019)

I have a visual memory unit for the Dreamcast, I just added two new batteries and after a few resets it still works and still holds time and calendar settings. Also checked the saves and found only six (Dead or Alive 2, Macross M3, Phantasy Star Online, Sonic Adventure and Evolution 2), last played game was Phantasy Star Online on 11/28/02.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 4, 2019)

MarcusCarter said:


> I jumped the gun. I saw CAANOO on the device in your photo, and thought you found it, so I just decided to troll. :|


I only have the box now :-( ... It was a very nice system. I wish I could buy it again but I couldn't find it anywhere online.

I don't know why I didn't call the police hehe .... Maybe it wasn't too expensive to create drama and destroy someones life.


----------



## loler55 (Oct 4, 2019)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/what-the-hell-is-test-ntr-nintendo-ds-cardridge.536694/

I own this Card dslite Test cardridge


----------



## Captain_N (Oct 4, 2019)

3 robs, 2 are complete, super wild card dx 2 for snes, game doctor sf 7 for snes, super power pack for snes, arknoid controller for nes, 2 Ethernet adapters for gamecube. 4 gamecube demo discs, blockbuster super smash bros brawl display poster, gamecube display, Wii dvd lens cleaner disc, Gameboy color game saver cart, Wii U kiosk, amiibo kiosk.


----------



## loler55 (Oct 4, 2019)

Or one of My 3 Kiosks
GameCube Kiosk found in the street in trash

 

 



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Captain_N said:


> 3 robs, 2 are complete, super wild card dx 2 for snes, game doctor sf 7 for snes, super power pack for snes, arknoid controller for nes, 2 Ethernet adapters for gamecube. 4 gamecube demo discs, blockbuster super smash bros brawl display poster, gamecube display, Wii dvd lens cleaner disc, Gameboy color game saver cart, Wii U kiosk, amiibo kiosk.


Show me your Kiosk plz


I cant list all rare thinks here but 

https://m.imgur.com/gallery/NOA0gVi


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 4, 2019)

loler55 said:


> Or one of My 3 Kiosks
> GameCube Kiosk found in the street in trashView attachment 181559 View attachment 181560 View attachment 181561
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


How long did it take you to buy all of this? Hehe


----------



## Captain_N (Oct 4, 2019)

loler55 said:


> Or one of My 3 Kiosks
> GameCube Kiosk found in the street in trashView attachment 181559 View attachment 181560 View attachment 181561
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...




Nice displays.
Here is mine


----------



## gemsticks (Oct 4, 2019)

I owned a Dreamcast, but now it’s in India with my cousins who’s like 8, and the only game I owned for the Dreamcast was bomberman online


----------



## loler55 (Oct 4, 2019)

Mohammed2935 said:


> How long did it take you to buy all of this? Hehe


4years


----------



## raxadian (Oct 4, 2019)

Jayro said:


> The boot disc is more rare than the player hardware, sadly.



If you had your Gamecube chipped it was possible to use a copy. But good luck finding mini disks and the mini disk burner nowadays.


----------



## loler55 (Oct 4, 2019)

Captain_N said:


> Nice displays.
> Here is mine


Also a great Kiosk i need yours My Wii Kiosk has a Selfmade skin a woodplate designed by My girlfriend


----------



## raxadian (Oct 4, 2019)

Still, I have a R4 so getting any Pokemon I want is easy by using save editors for the DS games. And I got a hacked version of four swords so I don't need to use the GBA.  

And the Gamecube GBA player has several limitations that my GBA SP doesn't have.

And that darn Gamecube to GBA link cable has gone down in my priorities quite fast.


----------



## yodamerlin (Oct 4, 2019)

I don't feel like getting it out of the various boxes I most certainly accidentality hid it in, so I'll use some old pictures I took a while ago to share with some friends.
A Nintendo keyboard, used in Pokemon Typing Adventure. I don't think it's used in any other game. 
 

Sorry for the poor quality, I didn't put too much effort into holding my phone still at the time.
I'm pretty sure these are not that rare, but off the top of my head it's the rarest I have.

My review for the keyboard is "pretty good, actually."


----------



## Issac (Oct 4, 2019)

I have a boxed Famicom baseball game that has an included accessory. It's some kind of save transfer pak that you plug into the extension port. I think you can save your own team and stats to that save thing, and bring it to a friend's house and play on their game with your team vs their team.

Or if it is to transfer data between different year's games...

I can't find it when I google now, and it's stored away in a box here so I can't dig it out to take a photo 

Okay, I found it! 

The game is Battle Stadium, and the accessory is: Battle Box
Not my photo:


----------



## wiitendo84 (Oct 4, 2019)

Let's see. I have 2 gamecube broadband adapters, one is still in original packaging. I have my original gamecube action replay with the bonus memory card. 3 n64 gamesharks one is a 3.2 and the others are 3.3 with the parallel port. A shark link adapter to update the gamesharks but no software for it. One original psone gameshark that plugs into the back. ROB and a game genie first edition NES. Gameboy camera with the gameboy printer accessory. A crap ton of Atari 2600 stuff that I have no idea on what they do. Also it seems I have about 7 copies of ET as well. Dunno how that happened.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Oct 4, 2019)

seems everyone has a gamecube broadband adapter here, i thought they were supposed to be a bit uncommon XD

Fine i have a Boxed Snes AV cable


----------



## raxadian (Oct 4, 2019)

gamesquest1 said:


> seems everyone here has a gamecube broadband adapter here, i thought they were supposed to be a bit uncommon XD
> 
> Fine i have a Boxed Snes AV cable



I have 3 Gamecubes but no adapter since I didn't get any Gamecube game that needs to be played online since back then my Internet was 36k dial up.


----------



## Cosmic_Link (Oct 4, 2019)

A lot of my items are packed away in boxes at the moment, but this one was still to hand along side my DS Games. Thought people here would appreciate it. Lol 






Rest of the images of it can be seen here:


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 4, 2019)

The stand that came with Kid Icarus: Uprising.


----------



## RandomUser (Oct 4, 2019)

I have a very rare GameCube SD card adapter, yes the official GameCube adapter. Although not my picture but it is like the one in the spoiler. Bought it on LikSang.com before they closed up shop.


Spoiler: GC SD adapter













KleinesSinchen said:


> Tri-Star64 for (Super-)Famicom games on N64. Does not work on my PAL N64 – or maybe broken. I just have it because it is an obscure thing to have in my "little private museum".
> View attachment 181519


I have that very same item. It probably does work, you need an NTSC N64 system AFAIK.


----------



## Ryccardo (Oct 4, 2019)

TangentingTangerines said:


> Got Gamecube Component Cables dirt cheap at a local gamestore back in 2014. Whoever did the pricing mislabeled them as AV cables so I only paid $10 instead of $200/300.


My GC bought last april (50 € with "all the basic accessories") actually came with an official RGB cable... and a very shitty PS1 RGB cable in the same bag 


FAST6191 said:


> [e-Reader] I don't think I have ever seen one in Europe


Definitely not as a consumer product but it may have been used for Pokemon R/S events - or maybe not since the leaked German beta version shows they implemented a functional e-reader distribution emulator...


KleinesSinchen said:


> I cannot quite remember… I think the Datel discs have an additional form of copy protection (bad sectors or something) and a GameCube/Wii will not make a copy with CleanRip. I have to try this.


At least on PS2, unlicensed originals are guaranteed to be in violation of any optical disc standards - since part of the security comes from verifying the PS2 logo (which is encrypted with a key dependant on the titleID) pretty much any American one is SLUS-20202 (Crazy Taxi), and allegedly they literally copied and pasted part of the track of an original disc over their original (a bit like DSi-compatible flashcards!)


raxadian said:


> But good luck finding mini disks and the mini disk burner nowadays.


Discs are fairly easy to buy (online) and pretty much every trayloading drive is fine with them  (but you might as well try Game Boy Interface instead once you have access to homebrew)


I guess the weirdest thing I own is an European copy of Animal Crossing PG with the Australian boxart (therefore being falsely advertised as e-Reader compatible), bought it from CeX in Hove last time I was there in 2011 

How about an unmodified PS1? 

If scalpers are to be believed, then the Pokewalker appears to be becoming a reality - I doubt it actually is, given one was bundled with every copy of a game in a then-quality bestselling series

And finally, the PSTV I bought new at the nearly-all-time-low of 20 € also allegedly is in high demand - I sold it less than a month ago for 27 € (pre-downgraded to 3.60  )


----------



## Sakitoshi (Oct 4, 2019)

I don't own many rare or obscure things, my gameboy light sure is impresive but not exactly rare. So this is what I got.



Spoiler: large image








Let's start from the right.

Warioware twisted: don't exactly know if is rare, but at least has a weird shape for a gba cart thanks to the built-in gyro and rumble.

Original R4: yup, that's an original R4, not a clone. Not much to say about it but I think is rare at least nowdays.

Super key: from back in the day when you needed something to boot from slot 2 in ds mode. It came with the supercard sd and never used it, now is there to look pretty since I sold the supercard sd long ago.

Pokemon red: a spanish copy of pokemon red, "hey that's not rare at all" you may say, but the thing is that is an american copy, look at that esrb rating and code indicating USA region at the side. The second pic demonstrates that is not a fake cover.



Spoiler: more large images


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 4, 2019)

I think perhaps the only "rare" gaming thing I own is the Halo Edition original XBOX, got one still unopened and boxed sitting in my family's storage locker that's just kind of...sitting there. The boxed thing is probably the rarest part, cuz loose ones I see all the time for like $100 or so. 

Used to have a Gameboy player, but the disc is long gone which is the real rare part sadly. 

I have a Pikachu edition N64 I bought ages ago, including the controller, but again that's not _that _rare really.

And I think that's kind of it TBH. Guess I just don't really keep too many rare video game things these days, pretty much all of what I own are super common things


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 4, 2019)

Game Genie on NES
Action Replay Gameboy
Gameboy Player with Disk and case
E-Reader
Goldfinger PS1

Not sure if that rare or not but it's cool to own.
All gotten for cheap even.


----------



## Jhynjhiruu (Oct 4, 2019)

I own a Multiplayer Box (共游盒) for the iQue Player. This was the best image you could find online of it on its own, until the website hosting it went down.


----------



## Pluupy (Oct 4, 2019)

No idea if rare but this game was pretty expensive for some reason back when it was released. The microphone you plug into Player 4 slot. The mic attaches to the controller with a plastic clip, but I can't find that.


----------



## Necron (Oct 4, 2019)

Swap Magic 3.6 for PS2 and the EZ flash 3in1 for Dslite, although I'm not sure of those two are even that rare.


----------



## Manana (Oct 4, 2019)

PSP go dock/cradle for TV output. I love looking at shit ps1 graphics on my HD TV lol


----------



## raxadian (Oct 4, 2019)

Ryccardo said:


> If scalpers are to be believed, then the Pokewalker appears to be becoming a reality - I doubt it actually is, given one was bundled with every copy of a game in a then-quality bestselling series



I have two of those, never ever used them.

The Gameboy Color equivalent is way rarer, what was that thing called anyway?

Edit: Found it!
https://m.bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Pokémon_Pikachu_2_GS

Edit2: And I never saw the first one:

https://m.bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Pokémon_Pikachu

So yeah compared to those two, the Pokewalker is quite common.


----------



## Meler (Oct 4, 2019)

spectral said:


> I also have a couple of those stupid bongo controllers for the GC, do those count? While not rare I think my two best are my two wavebird controllers.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


bout 3 boxes all copies with nice neat labels about 1K small ones


----------



## medoli900 (Oct 5, 2019)

The e-reader and wireless adapter for the GBA. I never used the adapter, because finding someone else in my vicinity with it is basically impossible.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 5, 2019)

Halo reach beta disc for 360 no logo on top says highly confidential  looks like a burnt disc but official


----------



## raxadian (Oct 5, 2019)

medoli900 said:


> The e-reader and wireless adapter for the GBA. I never used the adapter, because finding someone else in my vicinity with it is basically impossible.



I got the GBA e-reader, unfortunately I had to trade Pokemon with myself with two wireless adapters. 

Yeah.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 5, 2019)

Got a Monster component cable for the hacked OG Xbox that I plan to use with a CRT that I'm going to put in a separate room for my nephews and nieces when they come over. It's my contribution to an idea my parents had for reorganizing the stuff in their house. 

As for other things, I'll try to let the pictures do the posting for me tonight...


----------



## HarveyHouston (Oct 5, 2019)

I have a green Game Boy. No, not the Lime Game Boy Color or even the green Game Boy Pockets, but I mean the green Play It Loud! edition of the original Game Boy.
Here's a picture of what it looks like:


Green is the third most hard to find of the Play It Loud Editions. Blue is second, and pure white (not gray) is the rarest of them all. Of course, I am talking about the original case colors, not a refurbished case.


----------



## Jayro (Oct 5, 2019)

raxadian said:


> If you had your Gamecube chipped it was possible to use a copy. But good luck finding mini disks and the mini disk burner nowadays.


You can just use a regular burner with the mini discs, and I still have a few silver top mini discs I can use.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I wouldn't say this is rare, but I have a new-in-box launch day Wii.


----------



## Gunz4Hire (Oct 5, 2019)

I have loads of rare stuff for the 360, Like beta kits, XNA kit, and a proto kinect and a kinect still boxed with the "project natal" labeling still 



Spoiler: images


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 5, 2019)

Gunz4Hire said:


> I have loads of rare stuff for the 360, Like beta kits, XNA kit, and a proto kinect and a kinect still boxed with the "project natal" labeling still
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: images



Any differences in functionality comparing the beta and the final product?


----------



## Gunz4Hire (Oct 5, 2019)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Any differences in functionality comparing the beta and the final product?



This particular model has more squarish camera but performance its still same as retail, the "early" kinects had a seperate cpu box and was about twice as powerful as retail! Would love to score one some day


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 5, 2019)

Love this thread. It's fun to see some very weird stuff out there, and heart warming that I'm not the only one. 

Let's see...

Not really rare but more than I would expect : a nostromo n52. A short of mini keyboard. Take some getting used to, but I loved this thing for ut2004. In a way still do, though I don't use it anymore. 

A weird component - to-vga-and-audio cable for the wii. The idea was to hook up my wii to my pc because I had no television at that time. It worked... But I ended up buying a television not long after. 

And the rarest one is one I wonder why I still have it : an Ultima 4 or 5 handkerchief. I'm not even sure how it ended in my possession anymore. I think I got that game from someone who gave it away (also had the manuals and floppies at one time), but never got around to even install it. Every so often, I throw away stuff I don't need, but because this is so small and convenient (and somewhat beautiful) this is always a'oh heck... I'll keep this '. Somewhat as a comfort to myself that I didn't throw EVERYTHING away.


----------



## loler55 (Oct 5, 2019)

some of My rare items


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 5, 2019)

Does anyone know where I can get a GBA SP ethernet cable like the one Wikihow's editor has?


----------



## wurstpistole (Oct 5, 2019)

raxadian said:


> If you had your Gamecube chipped it was possible to use a copy. But good luck finding mini disks and the mini disk burner nowadays.


Doesn't like every computer drive have this impression that fits the 8cm discs? I know mine does and the one I had in Gamecube times did as well. You don't need a special burner for that. Also I can grab 10 mini DVD-r for 10 bucks on Amazon


----------



## xstre pwnsx (Oct 5, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a GBA SP ethernet cable like the one Wikihow's editor has?
> View attachment 181598


Were there any games that actually used this, or is this a purely aftermarket thing for homebrew?


----------



## Xzi (Oct 5, 2019)

Nothing particularly rare, but I do have a GCN Gameboy player (complete), Sega Dreamcast with all the common accessories (VMUs, fishing rod controller), and a SNES mouse/pad.  Also guitar hero controllers and DDR pads for a couple different systems.

I did own a Virtual Boy at one point, but my parents sold it off when I lost interest and moved on to other systems.  Their loss, it's worth so much more now.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Oct 5, 2019)

xstre pwnsx said:


> Were there any games that actually used this, or is this a purely aftermarket thing for homebrew?


its just wikihows terrible job of just using randomly weird images


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 5, 2019)

Steel batallion boxed over here


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Oct 5, 2019)

Hmm Dreamcast keyboard and mouse are probably my favorite, lots of Game Genies or GameShark's for various systems. Lots of controller to PC adapters, in that category my favorite is a couple of 3 in 1 adapters... Xbox/PS2/GameCube to PC USB. On the PS2 I have a couple of flip top lids and Swap Magic and Network adapters and large (LOL) memory cards some of them like 64MB's!!! 

Large external hard drives and MicroSD cards, are those considered accessories? Super useful for consoles  If so also some ancient thumb drives that work on PS2 and Xbox (OG) with an adapter for modding  

I own a few lightguns for system's but none of my CRT's (too new?) or LCD or HD TV's work with them


----------



## raxadian (Oct 5, 2019)

xstre pwnsx said:


> Were there any games that actually used this, or is this a purely aftermarket thing for homebrew?



No games used this.The games that used some online thing used the wireless adapter I think?

Edit: Supposedly Mario Kart Super Circuit is compatible with the wireless adapter but I don't know if is just the Japan and Europe release or all of all.

Edit 2: I got the PS3 Camera but never used it.


----------



## RichKK (Oct 5, 2019)

Let's try and do this in chronological order..........

70's

OG Atari Trakball that's still fully working, although I wouldn't recommend playing Halo with it!



 

80's
My 8bit Joystick/Oric shelf.....


 

90's

Sega Game Gear adaptor for Master System games, I think?



 

Nice set of Japanese N64 game and accessory bundles.....



 

Jewel in the crown, complete setup to play Densha De Go 64, includes Japanese train controller, headset for announcements and the game.....



 

OG Xbox storage system, still sealed!....



 

 

And a couple of very nice Hori Gamecube camouflage controllers....



 



There's lots more but these are just the ones I can get to quickly :-)


----------



## supergamer368 (Oct 5, 2019)

You know that grey piece of plastic that comes with the N64 Expansion Pak that removes the Jumper Pak? Yeah, I still have that piece of plastic for some reason.


----------



## bowser (Oct 5, 2019)

I have this very weird R4 for Gameboy Advance 
I have no clue how to get it working. Instead of the usual microSD it seems to use a miniSD.






And I also just got this GameCube kiosk last night:


Spoiler: GameCube kiosk pics


----------



## PoiRan (Oct 5, 2019)

Gaming accessory? Amiga 1200T with blizzard 030 accelerator. Paid a couple of beers and Pringles (or similar). This was some years ago when Amigas were considered to be of no value. I mainly use my Amigas for gaming these days. Deluxe Galaga AGA is one of the best games ever. (I mostly play it on my Amiga CD32)


----------



## Sakitoshi (Oct 5, 2019)

I forgot I had this.
 
The (in)famous wireless adapter and the one for gameboy micro no less!
I got it with my second gbm, the previous owner sold it to my along with it but I haven't been able to actually use it since I know nobody with another wireless adapter. I should probably buy one for my sp, but there are like 3 other compatible games outside of pokemon emerald and the kanto remakes.


----------



## HelpTheWretched (Oct 5, 2019)

I used to have a Konami LaserScope. It's pretty much just a voicenoise-activated headset Zapper.
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/4/4b/LaserScope.jpg
Its tie-in game Laser Invasion was actually quite good!

These days my rarest gaming things are nothing special; one of those GBA-GCN cables and a Virtual Boy.


----------



## |<roni&g (Oct 5, 2019)

I had a n64 steering wheel bought for £1 back in 2001 from Poundland here in the UK. They were selling tons of 64, ps1 & Dreamcast keyboards at the time, wish I’d of picked up more but didn’t realise. Gave it to my sister when I thought I didn’t need to play 64 ever again lol, still ask here and there “do you still have that 64” n she’s not sure, no doubt the wheel has been trashed


----------



## qaz015393 (Oct 5, 2019)

I don't have any so called rare accessories but, I do have a cib Pokémon Crystal, Pokémon Crystal and Silver not for resale cartridges and a distribution Pokémon Celebi cartridge. I'm on the hunt for a Pokémon gold not for resale cartridge (and for one day to update my NFR cartridges to the ones with the back labels on them).


----------



## ciaomao (Oct 5, 2019)

raxadian said:


> If you had your Gamecube chipped it was possible to use a copy. But good luck finding mini disks and the mini disk burner nowadays.


I cut the plastic and made it compatible with standard DVDs. You cant easy see any visual difference from outside.


----------



## tbb043 (Oct 5, 2019)

jonxs said:


> Super Wild Card DX for the Super Nintendo, still have it boxed away somewhere.



I've got an MGH, does both Super Nintendo and Genesis. But it only had 16 megabits of RAM so later I got a Smart Bros. which has, I think, 64 megabits. These days I wish I had a couple of Everdrives instead. Or for Genesis that new one that uses some sort of wizardry to get it to also run Sega CD games from SD cards.


----------



## QuazaRayy (Oct 5, 2019)

My DSi Home Entertainment Centre by 4Gamers.

Not rare but certainly obscure.


----------



## tbb043 (Oct 5, 2019)

RedoLane said:


> Also not sure if it's really "rare" since it was only available in this region, but i do own the special 3DS stand that came with the european version of Kid Icarus Uprising.



Was the european version different from the stand that came with (as far as I know) every copy of the game in every region (definitely got it with my US copy)?


----------



## raxadian (Oct 5, 2019)

bowser said:


> I have this very weird R4 for Gameboy Advance
> I have no clue how to get it working. Instead of the usual microSD it seems to use a miniSD.



Find the card that fits.

Next, get a PC usb adapter for that card so you can use it on a PC.

Third, go here and ask:

https://gbatemp.net/threads/gba-flashcarts.505557/


----------



## 607jfxd (Oct 5, 2019)

raxadian said:


> If you had your Gamecube chipped it was possible to use a copy. But good luck finding mini disks and the mini disk burner nowadays.


 they are still sold as camcorder disks and any DVD rewriter will work.


----------



## raxadian (Oct 5, 2019)

607jfxd said:


> they are still sold as camcorder disks and any DVD rewriter will work.



Well, yeah but my Gamecubes aren't chipped anyway.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Oct 6, 2019)

The only 'rare' accessories I have are the InterAct HandyPak for my Pokémon Yellow GBC (looks just like the image I found online), a headphone adapter for a GBA, the squiggly light adapter thing for GBA, a GBA Player for my Gamecube (lost the disc though...), a clear turbo controller for the SNES (just like the image below), and a 3-game chooser for my GBA SP.


Spoiler














​


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Oct 6, 2019)

I used to own but sold (for a pretty penny of like $80 USD) a DK64 Nintendo 64 controller. I didn't even know it was considered rare for most of the duration of time I owned it. Was glad to send it off to someone who could properly appreciate it and its value and get some money in return, though.


----------



## SonicRings (Oct 6, 2019)

Last year I found myself a Microsoft Sidewinder Force Feedback 2 CIB at the thrift store for $8. I picked that up and tried it with War Thunder; the force feedback was amazing. When I'd pitch my plane too aggressively it'd shake the stick, and when I'd crash the stick would go haywire. I looked up the stick to see how much it would have cost if it was brand new and found that it was actually sold in the '90's. These go for over $200 CIB and about $100 without box.

A couple weeks ago I found *another* one at the same thrift store for $5. Snatched that real fast. I've used both to play with my friends whenever they come over. The fact that we're both terrible at aiming our low-level planes (no auto stabilize) makes dogfights hysterical XD












(The ugly placemat is so the base of the flight stick doesn't damage my mousepad. Excuse the cables, each stick uses a power and USB cable.)


----------



## Ryccardo (Oct 6, 2019)

raxadian said:


> Supposedly Mario Kart Super Circuit is compatible with the wireless adapter but I don't know if is just the Japan and Europe release or all of all.


Definitely not the European version, it was a launch title for the GBA but Pokemon FR/LG were launch titles for the wireless adapter 
...wait, maybe you mean that the Japanese version supports the GBC mobile adapter? I've heard of that too (but never verified it)


----------



## raxadian (Oct 6, 2019)

Ryccardo said:


> Definitely not the European version, it was a launch title for the GBA but Pokemon FR/LG were launch titles for the wireless adapter
> ...wait, maybe you mean that the Japanese version supports the GBC mobile adapter? I've heard of that too (but never verified it)



Is a GBA game so nope. 

I definitely should get a flashkart for GBA one of these days.


----------



## adimifus (Oct 7, 2019)

My brother used to work at a used video game store, and I had him keep an eye out for Gamecube component cables for me, because why not? I never actually thought he'd come across any, but in a span of a couple months he found TWO sets. I paid ~$20 combined for them. Granted, this was around 2010 when they were _only_ going for around $100-150...


Spoiler











I've also got a black Hori Gamecube digital controller (one of those that looks like an SNES controller) and a CIB copy of Another World for the Atari Jaguar that I bought new. (It's not an accessory, but these are going for $300+ on Ebay now...)

EDIT: Oh, I also have the 256MB Xbox 360 memory card shown in the first post


----------



## thesjaakspoiler (Oct 7, 2019)

Does an unhacked Switch count as a rare item on this forum? 

Still have an original Gameboy around. 
Funny how kids try touching the screen to move Kirby around.


----------



## Bonovox40 (Oct 7, 2019)

Localhorst86 said:


> probably the REZ Trance Vibrator for the PS2. Picked it up used some time ago from play asia.
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/2016/9/25/13046770/rez-trance-vibrator-ps2



Wow, someone else that has one too! I still have the box and little velvet felt bag it came with. (Made it seem even more inappropriate...) LOL
Got it years ago from eBay.  Actually works and pretty neat how every level of the game has a different vibration pattern.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Oct 7, 2019)

Bonovox40 said:


> Wow, someone else that has one too! I still have the box and little velvet felt bag it came with. (Made it seem even more inappropriate...) LOL
> Got it years ago from eBay.  Actually works and pretty neat how every level of the game has a different vibration pattern.


Mine is CIB, too. Along with the game.


----------



## raxadian (Oct 7, 2019)

thesjaakspoiler said:


> Does an unhacked Switch count as a rare item on this forum?
> 
> Still have an original Gameboy around.
> Funny how kids try touching the screen to move Kirby around.



Only if it still is on firmware 1.0.


----------



## MarKSlasH (Oct 7, 2019)

Not Super rare but I have a M3 Perfect mini SD, the ones that match a normal gba cartridge size and only works with sd cards formatted on Windows XP.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Oct 7, 2019)

The only two that come to my mind is V-Rally 2's steering wheel and pedals for PS1, and The House of the Dead Overkill's magnum lightgun accessory for the wiimote


----------



## evil goober (Oct 7, 2019)

I have two power gloves, super scope, a yellow Gameboy camera, and a grey camera for gba, media player for gba two many flash cards for the ds, and two weird controllers that hook up to the TV one has a slot for snes carts and the other one is for nes carts.


----------



## calagan (Oct 7, 2019)

Probably not that rare, but CD64 backup device for N64.

I also own the Suncom Joy-Sensor joypad for Atari, which if IMHO the very best controller to kick your friends' ar$es at Summer Games running/swimming events and other games that require a lot of waggling.


----------



## Redhorse (Oct 8, 2019)

I have my 2 Supercard *DS1*'s and 2 *DStwo's* and *R4i  *all from since the DS lite was first sold, my *PSP GO 16 GB* card (which apparently are rarer than hens' teeth these days, tried to buy a 32 just to find they never made one)..

 I also have an original stand for Kid Icarus (one of my fav 3ds games) a Mini SD card adapter (from when I owned a Dingoo) and finally (probably best suited for here) a _*GBA Game Shark*_ which works perfectly (on my Micro) along with a book of codes , most which I'm sure are on the net somewhere these days. You can add codes manually to the G. Shark and it saves them in memory permanently.


----------



## SonicRings (Oct 8, 2019)

Redhorse said:


> I have my 2 Supercard *DS1*'s and 2 *DStwo's* and *R4i  *all from since the DS lite was first sold, my *PSP GO 16 GB* card (which apparently are rarer than hens' teeth these days, tried to buy a 32 just to find they never made one)..
> 
> I also have an original stand for Kid Icarus (one of my fav 3ds games) a Mini SD card adapter (from when I owned a Dingoo) and finally (probably best suited for here) a _*GBA Game Shark*_ which works perfectly (on my Micro) along with a book of codes , most which I'm sure are on the net somewhere these days. You can add codes manually to the G. Shark and it saves them in memory permanently.


Interesting. I didn't think those things were rare. I have 2 DSTWOs myself, and I sent 2 to my friend in the states (the first one for lost in mail (╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻). What's cool is the second one I sent her was a very rare version which is actually a DSTWO+ sold as a DSTWO back when they were running low on DSTWO stock and hadn't yet launched the DSTWO+ (it has a green PCB and the game card is grey). It was indeed a genuine DSTWO as all of the functions you'd expect a DSTWO to be able to do worked flawlessly.

I also have the original KIU 3DS stand as well as a Mini SD adapter, both Micro to Mini as well as Mini to standard (I don't think SD adapters are actually rare lol). I picked up a GBA Game Shark as well from the thrift store for $2 last year, but no book of codes. I just plopped these little trinkets with the rest of my gaming related things, I feel better knowing they're actually rare!


----------



## Captain_N (Oct 8, 2019)

raxadian said:


> Well, yeah but my Gamecubes aren't chipped anyway.



A non chipped gc can also read burns with GCOS 1.5. You just need a way to boot homebrew. Some gamecubes need the laser POT adjustment....


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 8, 2019)

Ryccardo said:


> Definitely not the European version, it was a launch title for the GBA but Pokemon FR/LG were launch titles for the wireless adapter
> ...wait, maybe you mean that the Japanese version supports the GBC mobile adapter? I've heard of that too (but never verified it)


Japanese version supported Mobile Adapter GB.


----------



## SonicRings (Oct 8, 2019)

Some more rare stuff I have: Game Boy Micros! The green one I have is CIB, but I don't have a picture handy sadly. Japanese Famicom that says "Happy 20th Mario!" on the back is also CIB.


----------



## raxadian (Oct 8, 2019)

Captain_N said:


> A non chipped gc can also read burns with GCOS 1.5. You just need a way to boot homebrew. Some gamecubes need the laser POT adjustment....



I suck at hardware.  And if I am gonna boot non official disks is way easier with the thing chipped. But anyway my Wii is hacked and so I can play Gamecube roms that way. 

I mean besides the sound and the Wii being picky with damaged Gamecube disks there isn't that much difference. And do not have the GBA to Gamecube link cable and the GBA player anyway.

I do have 3 Gamecubes so I would get one chipped or altered if I knew someone on my city that does that, but I don't.


----------



## bjaxx87 (Oct 8, 2019)

One of the first things I ever bought at ebay was the "GB-Bridge"
http://www.gameboy-advance.net/flash_card/gb_bridge.htm

It was supposed to allow me to play GBC ROMs on my Game Boy Player using a Flash2Advance flashcard. The thing is: I didn't own a Flash2Advance card and when my mother noticed that I was about to buy one she forbid it (I was in my early teens back then).

So, till this date I own a GB-Bridge 100% new and unused in it's original packaging. I paid 50 bucks back in the day...


----------



## raxadian (Oct 8, 2019)

I really hate the Gameboy Micro, it makes me want to pick a rolled up newspaper and slap Nintendo with it.

"Bad Nintendo, bad! It can only play Gameboy Advance games! The screen is too small! The GBA cables and accessories don't work on it!"

Now getting back on topic. I have a Sega Genesis with the Sega CD and I have the 32x with a game for it. I unfortunately don't have a Sega CD game.  How good is the copy protection of the Sega CD anyway?

Edit: Apparently even worse than the Playstation.


----------



## kid sampson (Oct 9, 2019)

I've got a couple of well-made metal Greek joysticks, including the two-button version of the Annerousis Pacman joystick.


----------



## SonicRings (Oct 9, 2019)

raxadian said:


> I really hate the Gameboy Micro, it makes me want to pick a rolled up newspaper and slap Nintendo with it.
> 
> "Bad Nintendo, bad! It can only play Gameboy Advance games! The screen is too small! The GBA cables and accessories don't work on it!"
> 
> ...


Hah! While your points are indeed valid, you have to admit the Micro is the most comfortable Game Boy to play, assuming you have the eyesight for its tiny screen. My hands are massive and I find the micro to be more comfortable than the other models (except ofc the original GBA, but that one has possibly the worst buttons).

Not to mention how nice it looks. It's basically like a PSP Go, except it at least plays physical games lol


----------



## raxadian (Oct 9, 2019)

I find the Gameboy Pocket the most comfortable to play, but the battery life sucks.

And I do not like to give anyone money for defective products. Is bad enough I got a Switch.


----------



## nitr8 (Oct 13, 2019)

*WHAT I GOT:*

* multiple (3x) WIRED WIIMOTE's

* multiple (3x) NDEV's (actively investigating / testing / compiling / debugging stuff) ...didn't release anything just yet

* 1x CAT-DEV (just laying around) ...an absolute rarity (didn't find a second one yet)

* 1x WAIKIKI Adaptor for Gamecube / Wii / Ndev
...an absolute rarity (didn't find a second one yet)

*SOON TO GET:*


*MAYBE SOON TO GET:*

- PSP DEVKIT (Almost got the SDK's)

*WTB / SEARCHING FOR:*

* USB GECKO, and / or...:
* USB GECKO SE
* SHURIKEN USB
* Gamecube Dev-Kit GDEV


GOT IT:


----------



## machinoman (Jan 20, 2020)

Sorry to revive a dead thread, but it seems I missed an opportunity to brag about my two GB Bridges, three "M3 Movie Player" gba flash cards (only one of which has a living battery unfortunately, but it is an M3 Perfect), an EZ flash 2, an 8G EZ flash 3, and a bunch of other GBA flash cards that are less impressive, one of which I believe to be the oldest GBA flashcard designed by Visoli, which was a rebranded Dr Gamboy company; that card is shaped like an original gameboy game and can hold one small GBA game, but is perhaps my favorite due to its rarity.


----------



## pietempgba (Dec 10, 2020)

I'm sorry to revive a totally dead thread like the person before me. I don't have it yet, but i'll soon have this


----------

